# Can you REALLY teach your bird a whistle through a recording?



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

So I find a lot of whistles I'd like my cockatiels to learn on YouTube. And I can record them and put them on my phone so it repeats over and over and over. But no matter how much I play any whistles for them they never seem to pick any up, especially Rico. Marcello has tried when I whistle something, but not a recording. They both seem too into their whistles they already know. So it's the same ear piercing thing every day, they never change it up. If you've seen any of my videos you know what I'm talking about. It's never ending.

So is it possible for birds to really learn a new whistle through a recording? Or is that just a hoax?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes it is...I've never tried it, but I read that if you play the recording for them throughout the day they will pick up on it eventually, it just takes some time. Although you'll still need to work with them when you're home or else they'll only do it at home when they're by themselves because that's how they learned.


----------



## LINDABO (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, I have had three cockatiels and I use the "Complete Training Album for Cockatiels". I have the cassette, but they do have it in a CD. They all learned a few of the whistles from the album. One side is all whistles and the other side is phrases. I also try to whistle the tunes whenever I am in the house. I also have a cassette with some nice whistling soothing music that I play whenever I am not around my bird.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol there's a couple whistles I've been trying to teach them that I can't imitate very well at all. Marcello picked half of one of them up, but it's my version, and not the recorded version. So it sounds completely different xD


----------

